# Goverment boat ramps!! Urgghhhh



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

Im getting sick and tired of the situation i keep running into.

Went out yesterday to fish some ohio river tribs. I went to every boat ramp withing 30 miles of the area that I wanted to fish and none were open.

I wanted to fish creeks above meldahl dam...... white oak, straight, eagle, and 3 mile creek. 

First boat ramp, Eagle creek boat ramp (govt boat ramp which is leased). This ramp has been open all year round for years and years but I show up and there is a cable running across the entrance "closed from dec1-march......... I was boiling mad because this is a govt ramp! It should be open at all times for us all to use...... 

So checked the ramp in ripley ohio (public) boat loaded with debris.

Next checked straight creek boat ramp...... Don't know why that guy even runs it, hes hardly open even when it is peak season......

Next White oak creek which used to be the nicest boat ramp to use and I guess he closes it up completely for the winter also..........

That was it, I couldnt fish...........

Who if anyone can I call to "bi%@h" about this issue. Tax dollars paid for these ramps and we cant use them because these ppl that lease them wont open the ramps in winter. I talked to the guy from white oak and he said he couldnt have someone there to collect money all the time in the winter and Im assuming thats why ALL of these ramps are closed in the winter. THATS NOT THE TAX PAYERS FAULT NOW IS IT???? Man, between the bull crap at meldahl dam and now this I cant fish the river at all!!!!! Im super irritated about this. If anyone can point me in the right direction on who I can contact to see if there is anything that can be done?????


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

no it's not


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Seems they would just leave them open during off season.

BTW...have you looked into the availability of launches on the Kentucky side? That could be an option.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I've used the public ramp in Aberdeen a few times. I've never had a problem. There is also 1 at I think bullskin creek. Never used it, so I don't know how it operates. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

which one is bullskin


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Near the St. Rt. 133, and 52 intersection. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes we use aberdeen often but that was gonna be a pretty far run to white oak creek with the rough water from wind...... bullskin was about the same..... i was going to cross the ferry and use august ramp but that was gonna be 20 bucks total there and back across....... its just a shame that thereare nice ramps paid for by us and cant use them..... it beyond pisses me off.......


Come to find out the lady that used to run eagle creek has handed the lease over to the ppl that have the eagle creek bait shop.... that explains it being closed because from what i understood from them a few years back they go to florida..... thats great!!!! Ive never been a fan of those folks........ all about the money, not friendly at all...........


----------



## duxsrus (Mar 3, 2011)

There are never any ramps between Bullskin and Ripley open during the winter. The people that lease the COE(Gov) ramps pay the lease and the COE couldn't care what they do with them beyond that. I've spent half an hour before clearing debris off of Ripley just so I could use it.


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

Up at New cumberland one year there was 3 feet of mud and debris on the state launch i called the sheriff of hancock co. and he sent a backhoe down and they cleaned up the next day!! Now that is on the wva. side i don't know how ohio would handle it i would start with the dnr and get the county involved!! Good luck Goose


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

lil goose said:


> Up at New cumberland one year there was 3 feet of mud and debris on the state launch i called the sheriff of hancock co. and he sent a backhoe down and they cleaned up the next day!! Now that is on the wva. side i don't know how ohio would handle it i would start with the dnr and get the county involved!! Good luck Goose


Ya Goose, NC launch seems to be 'GOOD' always,,, Same with Chester WV.& Toronto's STEEP ONE.
I'm super pissed about Pa's Beaver Creek launch,,,, closed till April? (A total ice jam 1-29)

FYI,,,
Liverpool's is open, as far as I know, BUT, I was there one day when it was below freezing out. A nice sunny day. 2 guys were loading out their boat. They had a 4x4 truck, backed in ok, loaded the boat, and that was IT!
The more they tried to pull up that steep ramp, the deaper they went!
SOLID ICE! A sheet of glass. The driver had to climb out the window and JUMP off the roof onto the dock. I left before the tow truck came$$$$$$$$ 
Just saying,,,,,,,


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Doboy said:


> ok, loaded the boat, and that was IT!
> The more they tried to pull up that steep ramp, the deaper they went!
> SOLID ICE! A sheet of glass. The driver had to climb out the window and JUMP off the roof onto the dock. I left before the tow truck came$$$$$$$$
> Just saying,,,,,,,


That's why I never go without Prestone Driveway Heat: http://scotwoodindustries.com/brands/10/products/24


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

The ramp at Straight Creek is privately owned, not a government ramp.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Did you check Chilo?


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

fishknife said:


> The ramp at Straight Creek is privately owned, not a government ramp.


I wasnt sure about that particular ramp but I hardly ever use it unless I have to. 2 years ago we used his ramp. We put in and got ready to use throw net (for shad). He through a fit saying we werent allowed to fish or get bait fish out of "his slew"........ another one of those deals where I cant imagine he could tell me that I "couldnt" fish or throw net there because Im floating in state water. Im not touching his property after I put boat in or climb onto his docks........ He also runs a cable across the entrance of the ramp from the creek which I think is bull. I know hes prolly trying to keep ppl from coming in and screwing around but the water belongs to us. He seems to think that from the cable back that water is his property........


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

The ramp at Neville (just downstream from Meldahl Dam) is maintained by Franklin Township. I was there in the winter one time and the ramp was covered by over a foot of mud. I contacted one of the township trustees and the ramp was cleaned off the next day. I do wish they would put the dock back in though. It hasn't been in for the past 2 years. I think they have to repair/replace the bent pole/support before the dock can be installed.


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

Bazzin05 said:


> Did you check Chilo?


Is chilo the one that is in bullskin creek??? If so yes and that ramp WAS USEABLE but to fish the creeks I wanted to fish that was just gonna be to long of a run with the rollers on the river that day. Wind was pretty bad. Which is why I wanted to try fishing the ohio tribs because normally you can get out of the way of most wind......... 

And just so everyone knows, I just got off the phone with the (very unfriendly) lady that is now in control and taken over the lease for the boat ramp at eagle creek. I was very polite asking her if there is any way to call and have the gates unlocked when folks wanted to fish since this is what she was doing for the duck/goose hunters. She said no. I explained to her that I disagreed with this situation completely since taxpayer dollars pay for this ramp and should be open for any of us to use Year round. She laughed and said thats up to the person who leases the ramp...... I let her know Id be calling the about this issue and she laughed and said that i was waisting my time. BAD PART IS SHE IS PROLLY RIGHT............. 

This pretty much boils down to laziness, her driveway is literally a couple hundred yards away from the cable that is blocking the ramp.......


----------



## Canoerower (Jun 28, 2011)

they close them when it gets cold the water doesn't freeze on the ramp. that way they don't have to worry about a truck and driver sliding into the river and having to rescue them. they do the same thing to us around here by the lake at public ramps.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

The boat ramp at straight creek will open for you , all you have to do is call ahead . Real nice guy . He has a web site with his phone # . That is without a doubt some of the best sauger fishing on the ohio river . The mouths of straight whiteoak redoak and 3 mile . My biggest sauger 24inches 4 lbs came from the mouth of red oak . I always call ahead and tell him what time I will be there .
As far as leaving the ramps open can't do that , they steal everything that isn't locked up and they drive all the cars that they are tried of making payments on into the creeks off of the ramps . Locals call it the insurance switch . The insurance switch went out on my truck last night drove itself right into the river . LOL I have seen it where you could not even launch a boat from some of the ramps in the spring because of all of the cars stacked up at the end of the ramp .


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello CJ,
The Straight Whiteoak Creek, etc? Is that down by Wheeling?
They didn't come up so good when searched.

When some one posts THEIR feeder creek, I enjoy looking them up on Google Earth and compare them to my favorite feeder creeks up here. Specially when I strike out.
The down river side of the mouth, most outside bends with rocks, 2'-3' deeper holes, & first rapids,,, all seem to be some of the good places to 'look'. 
There's a million 'good' spots out there,,, untouched.
When the ramps, River flow & El. aren't cooperating,,, HIT THE CREEKS! Even if they are 10' wide. ;')
Thanks


----------



## duxsrus (Mar 3, 2011)

Higginsport, OH area, some referenced in this thread are East and West of there.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

All of those are the names of creeks around Ripley, Ohio . Straight creek redoak creek whiteoak creek 3 mile creek .


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

catcrazed said:


> Is chilo the one that is in bullskin creek??? If so yes and that ramp WAS USEABLE but to fish the creeks I wanted to fish that was just gonna be to long of a run with the rollers on the river that day. Wind was pretty bad. Which is why I wanted to try fishing the ohio tribs because normally you can get out of the way of most wind.........


 
It is actually down stream from bullskin creek a about a mile or so, but it is on the main river and I could be wrong but I don't think it's closed. It is located inside the chilo lock 34 park.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Yes, Chilo is down from Bullskin. It's a nice ramp too with a small park & musem of the old locks. We have launched there and locked thru the dam many times to go sauger fishing. Short boat ride as it's the closest ramp to the upstream side of the dam.


----------



## bgraves (Nov 26, 2008)

bullskin creek is located where OH-133 comes into US-52


----------

